# where to hunt



## bblackmon19 (Mar 25, 2007)

i live in columbia,maryland and its the suburbs and ive looked online for close by hunting grounds but, i cant find any that allow squirrel hunting most are white tail deer.I have found a huge amount of woods near my house with lots of deer,squirrels and birds in ti but, i have to walk by a buisness building and across a 4 lane road and im afraid someone might stop me asking why i am carrying a 30 in. rifle around also i tryed hunting around my house but i odnt want to casue im afraid my neighbors might call the cops. What should i do?


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

dude i have the exact same problem. i use google earth and it does show a lot of woods in my area but again i have to walk there carrying a big *** rifle. my advice is to get a couple birdfeeders and let the fun come to you!


----------



## bblackmon19 (Mar 25, 2007)

lol i used google earth also ahaha


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

you really cant beat it. its the coolest thing ever. i only wish that the photos are more up to date because some of the woods near my house have been chopped for condos. so it gets tough. good luck though and let me know how you fare.


----------



## Baltimore Sniper (Apr 6, 2007)

hey, i live in baltimore county and i just shoot pest in my back yard so i guess u can go to some local woods.... me and my friends do it all the time


----------



## bblackmon19 (Mar 25, 2007)

yea thats what i started doing i just go out behind my house


----------

